# Watetproof Roofing Membrane Nonwoven Material



## jiaheindustry (Feb 29, 2012)

Huizhou Jiahe Industry is mainly producing polyester stitchbond nonwoven waterproof roofing membrane. This fabric has an advantage of high strength, good performance and eco friendly. We normally used a 2.5OZ, 1mwidth fabric for cool roofing. Any one have interests, please free to contact me. My mail is [email protected], phone: 86-13352624838 Thanks & best Regards Red


----------

